# Web sites to buy live plants



## juan5pronto (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm looking for a couple of good web sites to buy live plants, any suggested sites would be greatly accepted. Thanks, Jack


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I suggest that you start here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/, where you get the best quality plants at the best price, and many plants not easily found anywhere else.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Also check out the sponsors list. I've had good luck with Aqua Botanic, and of course the for sale/trade forum as hoppy mentioned.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

In addition to those mentioned above you can also try www.aquabid.com for plants, fish, equipment, etc. It is basically eBay dedicated to people who are owned by their fish


----------



## casper (Aug 17, 2003)

I have bought a lot of plants from http://stores.ebay.com/Aquadise-Store. Not the greatest feedback score but I have never had a problem. Decide for yourself. Reasonable prices and free shipping on most plants.

Make sure you do your own research and be sure of what your buying.

I have no affiliation with seller.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

best plants are at www.victri.net


----------

